# lecteur pdf sur iPad



## CBi (19 Août 2011)

J'ai réalisé des tutoriaux en pdf, réalisés à partir de Keynote, dans lesquels on navigue par des liens cliquables/tapables vers telle ou telle autre page du document.

Ça fonctionne très bien sur Mac et sur tablette Windows, mais sur iPad, les lecteurs de PDF que j'ai essayés, à commencer par iBooks, imposent leur propre navigation = un "tap" sur la droite de l'écran va à la page suivante, un "tap" sur la gauche à la précédente, de sorte que les liens contenus dans mon document pdf sont quasi-inaccessibles.

Je recherche donc un lecteur de PDF sur iPad/iPhone qui n'aurait pas cette fonction tap à droite / tap à gauche (ou dans lequel la fonction peut être désactivée). Une idée ?


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Si tu ne veux pas tap à droite et à gauche, tu peux toujours courir !!!


----------



## CBi (22 Août 2011)

Effectivement vu la faible récolte de ma question, il semble que le mieux soit de faire une croix sur le PdF. 
Quel est à votre avis le meilleur choix pour faire ce que je veux = des "présentations" avec boutons "hyperliens" cliquables réalisées simplement et utilisables sur toutes plateformes ? 

Le html ? Peut-être la solution est-elle de passer par iWeb, ou Tumult Hype pour faire des choses plus modernes.


----------



## lineakd (23 Août 2011)

@cbi, j'utilise celui-ci ---> PDF Expert.


----------

